# Turkey calls for beginners?



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

What are some good turkey calls to learn with? Sportsmans has a good handful to choose from. I have never hunted turkey before. I am pondering picking up a call to practice with.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My buddy makes amazing box calls. They are easy to use and very effective for a beginner.
https://m.facebook.com/barefootsboxes/


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Box calls and friction calls are the easiest to use. Most calls are only as good as the person using them. Calls are used for two purposes in turkey hunting...locating and actually calling a bird in. You can use the same call many times for both purposes. More important than what type of call, is learning how to use it. This first year( and maybe the rest of your life) all you'll need to learn is to yelp and cluck. 
PS, calls don't get better as the price goes up


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Clucks and purrs, get a slate call.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I want to try a friction style call. Does the materials the calls are made out of matter?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Slate or aluminum w/ acrylic striker. Carry a small piece of sandpaper to freshen it up and you're good to go.
Something like this would be a good starter:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRIMOS-Alum...718135?hash=item35e525ac77:g:4EsAAOSwEeFU22qs
Different strikers will produce as much difference in sound as a different call.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a lot of custom pot calls, but my go-to is the cheap Primos Power Crystal with the acrylic all weather striker. 

But a good box call will be a more versatile tool in your hands to kill turkeys, if you learn to use it. So, my recommendation would be to get a good box call and learn it. It's easy to learn. If I had to take only one call into the woods with me, it would be a Hustlin Hen by Billy White. But there are plenty of great sounding box calls out there.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys. I think I would like to take a stab at it this year. I have 4 LE points so drawing a tag should not be an issue.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

kstorrs said:


> Thanks for your input guys. I think I would like to take a stab at it this year. I have 4 LE points so drawing a tag should not be an issue.


The good news is that you can go turkey hunting without drawing LE tag. We have a general.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

We went to Cabelas to look at calls but they haven't gotten their turkey calls in for the season yet. They did have a few in the Bargain Cave and I was tempted to buy this one for $49.99 plus 30% off (I wish I would have now...)








But looking at reviews I settled on this one and just ordered it. I think I will like it.








It's getting me excited for the hunt!


----------

